# Trying to kill wild onions in my bermuda



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Any suggestions on what works best? I tried imagine last year and wasn't please with the results. I would like to blanket spray and be done with it. I did a search and saw someone mention Trimac. Will this work?


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

The best luck I've had with wild onions is the pro plugger . It takes the whole plant out with the bulbs in a smooth clean way . Only problem is having to refill all those holes . Second option that worked also is paintbrushing with weed b gon concentrate or any 2 4-D herbicide .


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Alias-Doe said:


> The best luck I've had with wild onions is the pro plugger . It takes the whole plant out with the bulbs in a smooth clean way . Only problem is having to refill all those holes . Second option that worked also is paintbrushing with weed b gon concentrate or any 2 4-D herbicide .


👍


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

I'll second the pro plugger. Just today in fact. The pro plugger in one hand a pitcher full of top soil in the other. Was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I've done repeat applications of image; MSM/Manor is also a contender.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Most herbicides are labelled to kill onion and garlic. The reason most don't do a good job is the liquid slides off the leaf tissue. You spray it and it winds up on the ground instead of staying on the green part. I would suggest using some adjuvants such as NIS and AMS, especially if you choose weak acid herbicides such as trimec. PH, water hardness, and turbidity all affect herbicide efficacy.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Celsius with MSO has all but eradicated my onion/garlic.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Image kills nutsedge


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I've tried Image Kills Nutsedge twice and it didn't touch the wild onions. It has taken care of the nutsedge though. I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Msm turf. Cheap and effective


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

The enemy at large...



Unplugging it with the Pro



Took about 15 mins to get 8 patches.


----------

